# EOI -Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi All,

Wanted guidance from the people who have already applied for EOI. while applying for EOI I got confused on following question

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application.

*Family members
Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
How many family members? 3 (Wife + 2 children)
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes
As, I want my wife's PR to be processed along with me.*

** I am not claiming points for partner. and in that case do we have to answer no for" *Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application"*

However, i have selected option"will not claim points for partners skill"


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same question which I posted in one of the topics but nobody replied. In the EoI, except for this question, they didn't even asked about spouse and dependents details/passport number, I am unsure how do they send invitation and how do we respond !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

Seniors Please guide


----------



## abhionnet (Aug 10, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted guidance from the people who have already applied for EOI. while applying for EOI I got confused on following question
> 
> ...


Yes you have answered correctly:

Family members: 3 (excluding yourself/primary applicant)
Accompanied by partner: Yes
Claiming partner points: No 

The EoI only has basic questions, the passport numbers for wife and kids will need to be provided on the Visa application after being invited.


----------



## Majician (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks abhi, how about invitation? What do they write in that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry to circling back on this, just enuring i am understanding it correctly and shouldn't make any mistakes while filling my application:-

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? Yes
How many family members? 2 (Wife + an infant)
Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? Yes

I am not claiming any points for my wife though but would be considering the family member's as dependent.

Hope this right.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## rammestein (May 12, 2016)

I had the same query and had mix answers, still unsure what is the right answer:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1200793-eoi-question.html

Guys who have filled their application, can you pls check your application and confirm for Good. Thanks!


----------

